# Gino



## Fishy1972 (Jul 28, 2014)

Sometimes, you lose a cat and sometimes you lose a best friend. That was Gino to me. He was a lap cat, a massager. He would lick my legs. I could bury my head in his tummy. He was vocal. He came when called. He could do tricks (sit, spin, give paw, etc.). I have five cats now but none of them are remotely like him. He was the only cat I've ever had that I think loved me. He's been gone now for 17 months but just thinking about him brings me to tears. He died a few weeks shy of 14 years old of rare hemangiosarcoma, cancer of the blood vessels.


----------



## Victoria.McG (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss, he sounds amazing. I think sometimes pets are like people. Some become your best friends that will always be dear in your heart and love them, but you only get one soul mate. I think you get one of those in animal and people form, just a thought.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss; there really is no "getting over" the loss of a kitty you loved so much. I think it is more like learning to live without them here...well in the physical sense anyway.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

You are definitely among people here who when they say they are sorry for your loss, they truly mean it. We know how awful it is, and how hard it can be to get over such a loss. You never really do, but you do learn to cope eventually. I'm not sure if you have another cat, and I'm not suggesting you replace Gino, but you would be surprised how much having another pet around can help heal your heart. Even fostering. I have not fostered a cat, but I have dogs, after my springer spaniel died, and it was an amazing thing for me, and helped my heart cope with his loss. 

Feel free to talk about Gino here, post pictures, we will listen and help you however we can.


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

I wish you the faith to know that you will be reunited. I cannot believe that two souls can be so bound and never find one another again. For now, he lives in your heart.
We grieve as deeply as we love. I hope you can find peace in your heart soon, it will never be whole but it will stop being quite so raw.
((((HUGS)))) from my heart to yours


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh, I am so sorry. 14 good years that he had your love and care. You will always miss him and he is at peace.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Gino. He sounds like he was a little love bunny and had a really special bond with you.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Gino. Yes, what a blessing you were both to each other.

Like MM said, we never really stop missing them, we just find a way of moving forward until the time we are reunited with them...

RIP Sweet Gino


----------

